

Ask HN: Best banks for startups/corps, by their web interfaces - jeremyw

Hi folks,<p>How do my fellow starters feel about various bank web sites/interfaces, for corporate use?  I spend (let's say) 95% of my banking relationship online, and unless I'm missing it, few bank critiques focus on these tools -- and therefore they tend to be anemic.  My principle cares: it should be a) efficient and pleasant to perform routine activity, and b) possible and pleasant to (outside one's accounting system) do forensics and some of level of slice/dicing on activity.<p>I have some experience with three:<p>- Citibank (3 of 10) - a thinly veneered mainframe throwback, with a terrible contact system.  Not happy.	 Has taken many	years to expose	basic functions, like wire transfers or eftps payments.<p>- Chase (6 of 10) - not bad, functional, decent design, still some areas without online hooks.<p>- Bank of America (8 of 10??) - clean design, good contact system, multi-pay screens are solid with some payment history context for each recipient, 
not much experience beyond that.<p>Areas of interest:<p>- day-in / day-out check-writing and reconciliation<p>- federal tax payments<p>- employee direct deposits<p>- import/export for data tools / software<p>- multi-account	management / money sloshing/transfers<p>- etc
======
run4yourlives
You guys aren't going to like this, because they are out of reach unless
you're Canadian, but both TD Bank and Coast Capital Savings (my credit union)
have great web interfaces.

Take a look: <http://www.coastcapitalsavings.com> Demo:
[https://www.coastcapitalsavings.com/Online_Banking/Online_Ba...](https://www.coastcapitalsavings.com/Online_Banking/Online_Banking_Help/Online_Banking_Demo/?mdi-
campaign=DemoPortlet)

------
vlad
Banknorth used to mention on their web site that they were rated the #1 bank
web site.

